# POC with some GOOD FRIENDS



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Hit it early Friday. Over grass and sand; trout to 26 inches and reds to 29 inches and a big flounder. Did not have the numbers like we had last trip but had some quality fish.

Friday evening went looking for fish; located some over sand/grass w/ mixed shell in from shin to waist deep water. I was fortunate enough to stick one that went 26 inches; not sure on weight but we estimate at over 6lbs; witch was CPR. Black/chrome she dogs and skitterwalk jr.s are want they wanted up shallow. Several other smaller reds and trout were caught while stalking this shoreline. The others wading deep with shrimp stuck trout to 22 inches. 

Sat am; headed to the same spot; had good topwater bite early up very shallow. I was wading with good bud up in the grass; we started sticking reds and trout; nothing really big but a great time. We located some tailing reds up very shallow playing in a sand pocket. We casted to them but no takers so we watched them play and really enjoyed the moment. A little while later a large school of reds comes between me and my bud. He sticks one on a sand eel and they laughed at my skitter while I am watch'n the wakes coming from their back. Very Sweet!!!

Later on into the wade we both start sticking trout and reds in the sand pockets; all on tops. They were small but thats what keep me coming back. Guys wading deep with bait still stuck a few trout but all were solid and a very nice flounder that went at least 22inches. 

Sunday; dead calm when I got on the water at 10.....LOL Found my buds and messed around for a few. 

Good trip, good weekend!

Got pics of the big one; we just have to wait for development; did not have the digital handy.

Laters

Conway


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

is that your new ride in the first pic? sounds like a nice trip, no shark sightings or vibrio reports???


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

It's been way too long since I've been down to POC..... I need to get back soon with some of my old friends. Good Report!

Is that your boat in the picture? What kind did you get? Looks a little tippy in that shot.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Poc*

I cant believe they kept those fish; what a waste.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> I cant believe they kept those fish; what a waste.


LOL!!!! I was waiting for that.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I was to....LOL

However, I did the release the 26 incher


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

*C&R*

You Got Any Pics Of That Cpr????


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

One of my buddies took the pics; he better hurry and get them developed...LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Can believe he kept them, and admited to not throw the spoon with a cajun thunder!
Try'n to get people to believe your a top water specialist. LMAO,j/k !!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Hmmm*

Yea we know not to depend on Conway for photos! LOL j/k dude

Zac


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*clean it up*

I'd get rid of those stringer shots for sure. 
How about one with a cig handing out of the mouth and a bloody fish. LOL Inc.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like a good trip Mark. A bunch of us are headed down there this weekend. Staying on the island from Friday till Sunday. Your post just makes me want to go even more! LoL!! Come on Friday!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Laguna*

ROBO,

NICE CATCH THERE PODS... How did the new rod work?

Jode
Laguna Rods


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Just curious what kind of boat that is in the picture?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*was wondering that too John*

All I know is if Conway's little butt dips that back end down that far I better stay out of it. Id sink it for sure!

Zac


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

its a 17 1/2 ft flatlander. I think that 4stroke makes it dip a little more than it should. However, its a nice little flats boat. Took it across the bay Friday evening in at least 2 footers and it did well.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Ditto! LOL



********* said:


> All I know is if Conway's little butt dips that back end down that far I better stay out of it. Id sink it for sure!
> 
> Zac


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Laguna making a LBS rod now? 



shuperace1 said:


> ROBO,
> 
> NICE CATCH THERE PODS... How did the new rod work?
> 
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Let see if we can have those pics blown up a little so I can see what kind of top waters those are. LOL


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Musta been a secret*

Must have been fishing with some new prototypes and didnt want anyone to see them. Before the camera came out all topwaters were removed and replaced with terminal tackle and bouy markers. Heck, his partner caught a stringer of trout with a flow troll and no rod and reel! lol j/k with ya buddy.

Zac


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

*Flowtroll*

Hey the guy with the stringer and the flowtroll and no rod... let me tell you he ain't your average southTexan
he uses a special kinda bait shrimp and a wading net and thats it.....oh yeah, I forgot to mention the small explosive device


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wow thats a sweet red and boat u got there!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Wasn't going to say anything, but since the cats out of the bag.....Must be some lively topwaters to need that bait bucket. Tell us about that new way to work a top, attached to a cork. LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Amigo! Looked like a hellayyyshhuss trip! wish my phone worked!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Vibrio and man eating stingrays all over the place. Also a bunch of sharks.

I would stay out of the POC areas.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Jellyfish bloom*

I heard there was a jellyfish bloom going on in POC also.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

*thats right chica*

man eating jellyfish with big scary teeth


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Man the only thing that would drive a person out of POC right now is the crowds! JEEZ.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Conway*

Dude thanks buddy, I owe ya a beer. For drawing have the population of Houston out of Galveston this weekend. You da man, thanks bud! LMAO

Zac


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Corks, baitbuckets, Laguna Livebait Special rods, yea Mark, the topwater bite was on, ya'll musta been potlikin on some hardware chunkin boyz and watched them.... LMAO... sorry Shupe, just had to say it...LOL


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Actually; believe it or not I caught most of my fish on topwaters this weekend. Been work'n at it and its start'n to pay off a little bit. That 26 incher scared the **** out of me when she it. 

Did throw some bait; I like it all.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Bait buckets and FISH ON STRINGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!After all that trash talkin about conservation???


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Man Ya'll kill me....*

I can guarantee you that the rod he was throwin wasn't a 2x4.... However if you need one we would be happy to make one up for you for a nice price! LOL

Just goes to show you how versatile our rods are!!! 

Jode-


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Actually; believe it or not I caught most of my fish on topwaters this weekend. Been work'n at it and its start'n to pay off a little bit. That 26 incher scared the **** out of me when she it.


You'll never forget that picture in your mind, ever! That's what keeps you coming back, and throwing tops!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Another pic from this weekend*

Can't wait to get back down......


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Is that a mudshark in the background of the first picture?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

B2 said:


> Is that a mudshark in the background of the first picture?


LMAO! no, that was released to the live well with the built on magazine rack!

Dam* Conway you get no slack lol


----------

